# Bulging drywall ceiling corner



## Jwinston

Hello,

I have a two year home. A few weeks ago I noticed 2 straight lines bulging from corner of the ceiling. Please see attached image. Any idea what it is, and how to repair it or how much would it cost to repair it?

Your help is much appreciated,

Thank you


----------



## kok328

Interesting. My thought is that there is an inside corner bead starting to let go. 
Or maybe a filler strip seam ?


----------



## oldognewtrick

The repair isn't difficult. The problem will be matching the texture. Try calling the builder and see if they can help resolve the issue. Definitely worth a call.


----------



## Jwinston

Thank you very much for the reply. I cant figure out what it is either. I am wondering whether it has been there all along, but I never noticed. Still have the one year warranty.

Thanks again guys,

Happy new year !!!!


----------



## nealtw

Do you have attic space above that ceiling?


----------



## Jwinston

There should be, but very limited. I never climbed up there.


----------



## nealtw

Jwinston said:


> There should be, but very limited. I never climbed up there.



Have you noticed any squeaks in the floor lately?


----------



## Jwinston

No squeaking and no noise, hopefully the builder will fix it, 1 year Tarion is still not expired.


----------



## nealtw

Be sure to tell us what he says and how he fixes it, if he does.


----------



## slownsteady

You should definitely get familiar with your whole house. Take a visit to the attic.


----------



## Jwinston

Checked the attic, there is a lot of space above the room. The entire attic is covered with insulation, so I didn't walk all way above the room. I did notice there is some crack along the bulging line. I added an image


----------



## nealtw

Is the crack in the same direction as the roof trusses.


----------



## Jwinston

No, the crack's direction is perpendicular to the truss


----------



## nealtw

There is thing called truss lift, where in the winter the trusses actually lift in the center of the house. It doesn't happen in every house even when the next house is the same as the one in question.

If you google truss lift you can find all kinds of explanations non of which make much sense but.

Most times the drywall will put the ceiling up first and add no screws near the interior wall so that if it happens the drywall can bend a little and the corner is not effected.
But even then there isn't much of a chance to hide it in a narrow hallway if the trusses lift.

Just a possibility.


----------

